# A Letter to My Master



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

This was at our animal hospital and it touched my heart so much as I held our beloved Rhett in his final minutes before we said goodbye. I've now made it permanent part of Rhett's Memorial Page. 

*A Letter to My Master 
*
* Now you are my master and all I want is for you to love me. You have decided that I am your responsibility and I feel great for that determination. Between us, there will be a secret pact of trust that I will never break. You will have to be understanding for a while, remember that I have just been separated from my mother, brothers and sisters. You will notice that, at times, I am disoriented, uneasy and some nights you will hear me cry...yes, I miss them. Please understand me now, I will understand you for many years to come, I will be your best friend.*

* I will understand your mood changes, your happiness and your sorrow. I will be with you through your good days and your bad days. When you are lonely and sad, I will give you the same love and loyalty that I always give you. I will lick the hand with which you punish me, because my forgiveness is endless, but do not punish me, teach me.*

* I don't know the things that bother you and I want to please you in every way; I want you to be proud of me when you see me laying by your feet or when I walk next to you on the street like your loyal shadow. I want to be that great pet that you always wanted to have, but it is all up to you, I will be the reflection of the way you teach me and treat me. Help me, so I won't let you down. If you treat me rough or with violence...I will be aggressive. Talk to me kindly, even though I cannot answer, I understand every one of your words, I know your language. Learn to read my eyes and you will know when I understand you, I know you are a good person. What do you think of those who do not love animals? I am sure you are going to love me and take good care of me. You are my Master! Soon we will become great friends, we will know and respect each other as best friends do.*

* Look...when the men first appeared on earth, the rest of the animals thought he was just another animal, what made the difference was his "soul"...think about this. Men show soul through speech, we do it through our acts and gestures.*

* Never forget "Master" that in my own way, I love you. For maybe longer than ten years I will be next to you, we will grow together, we will share many, many things...and the day that I am gone to the stars, look frequently at the sky because I will always be looking at you. But I want to say something..."don't leave my bed empty...because there is another pet waiting for you, to be your friend. You will love him the way you loved me."*

* Now, let's not think of that day...pet me and play with me for a few minutes. We still have many years ahead of us to be happy.*

* -Author Unknown


*


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i finished reading that with tears in my eyes. thats beautiful. thank you for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful letter, very moving. 

I'm sorry for your loss of Rhett, Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Wow. I'm crying hard reading this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful letter, so touching brought a tear


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful letter. I will just add this.

*“He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion.” - *Author unknown


----------



## PouncySilver (Jul 16, 2012)

Bawling like a baby now. I'll have to remember this for the future...


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW! that really touched my heart. Specially the part where it says to find a new dog to give your love too when I am gone.... That may help people not wait as long as I did after losing my 14 year old..... I waited 4 years and could have shared my home and love with a dog that needed that love! Beautiful and touching!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rhett*

WD:

I am so very sorry!! 
A Letter to My Master is just beautiful!!

Rest in peace, sweet Rhett! I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear were there to greet you!!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

That was beautiful, no matter how long it has been that your pet went to the bridge, if you had a loving and wonderful relationship the sadness is still there. I agree do not let their bed empty too long, because there are so many more out there that need you and you need them. HUGS TO YOU!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Godspeed, Rhett!!*

Godspeed, Dear Rhett!!

That letter is so very beautiful and I feel so very true!!
Thank you for posting it!

I loved this part especially:
Never forget "Master" that in my own way, I love you. For maybe longer than ten years I will be next to you, we will grow together, we will share many, many things...and the day that I am gone to the stars, look frequently at the sky because I will always be looking at you. But I want to say something..."don't leave my bed empty...because there is another pet waiting for you, to be your friend. You will love him the way you loved me."

Now, let's not think of that day...pet me and play with me for a few minutes. We still have many years ahead of us to be happy.

-Author Unknown


----------

